# Jeff Sessions Warns Of An America With Marijuana Sold At Every Corner Grocery Store



## Locked (Feb 28, 2017)

Remember. This is the guy that Cheeto in Charge hired. 

Attorney General Jeff Sessions is doubling down on his crusade against marijuana legalization.

Sessions, a longtime opponent of marijuana use, warned Tuesday easing access to the drug could lead to local supermarkets selling cannabis.

States can pass whatever laws they choose, Sessions told a crowd of attorneys general at the National Association of Attorneys General Winter Meeting. But Im not sure were going to be a better, healthier nation if we have marijuana being sold at every corner grocery store.

Sessions then appeared to criticize a column The Washington Post published Tuesday by Sam Kamin, professor of marijuana law and policy at the University of Denver. In the op-ed, Kamin argues that the opioid crisis is a reason to expand access to marijuana rather than to contract it. A 2016 study from Columbia Universitys Mailman School of Public Health found adverse consequences of opioid use decreased over time in states where marijuana is legalized as individuals substituted marijuana for opioids to treat pain.

But Sessions scoffed at Kamins reasoning. 

Give me a break, Sessions said. This is the kind of argument that has been out there. [Its] almost a desperate attempt to defend the harmlessness of marijuana or even benefits. I doubt thats true. Maybe science will prove me wrong. ... My best view is that we dont need to be legalizing marijuana.

Tom Angell, chairman of drug policy reform group Marijuana Majority, called Sessions opiate comments ridiculous. 

Several studies have already shown that states with legal marijuana access see reduced opioid problems, Angell said in a statement Tuesday. If the attorney general really cares about public health and safety, hell stop relying on alternative facts ... This administration should respect science and, at the very least, needs to uphold the presidents repeated campaign pledges to respect state cannabis laws.

Nationwide support for marijuana legalization is at a record high. A survey from Quinnipiac University released last week found 71 percent of American voters want the federal government to respect state marijuana laws.

Still, the White House appears to be preparing for a crackdown on recreational cannabis. White House Press Secretary Sean Spicer said last week that states with legalized marijuana legislation will see greater enforcement of federal laws surrounding the plant &#8213; a move that could shatter President Donald political names 2016 campaign promise to honor state marijuana laws.

On Monday, Sessions decried marijuana legalization to reporters at the Justice Department, claiming real violence can be attributed to the current levels of THC in marijuana.

I dont think America is going to be a better place when people of all ages, and particularly young people, are smoking pot, Sessions said. I believe its an unhealthy practice, and current levels of THC in marijuana are very high compared to what they were a few years ago, and were seeing real violence around that.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry..._us_58b58d8de4b0a8a9b7863d93?section=politics


----------



## yarddog (Feb 28, 2017)

he will lose voters next go round with this crap.   same old political crap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2017)

I cannot even talk about this without getting my BP up.  Literally everything they say to justify prohibition is a flat out lie.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2017)

yarddog said:


> he will lose voters next go round with this crap.   same old political crap.




There will be no headway made on MJ Legalization until the Republicans are out of the White House and in the Minority in both the House and Senate. 
political name and the GOP don't really care about States rights unless it suits them.


Let's put aside the fact that he is grossly unqualified to be President of the United States. That is more than evident from his time thus far in the White House. 

Let's put aside the fact that he has clear Conflict of Interest problems.

Let's put aside the fact that he has hired an incompetent staff.

He is a Con Man and that is the best thing that can be said about him. 
The ugly truth is he is a Narcissistic Charlatan who is also Bigoted, Racist, and a full-fledged Xenophobe.  
Worst yet, he is a sexual predator who thinks he can just grab women by the vagina. A man who degrades women. A man who said if his daughter was not his daughter he might be dating her. The fact that he got as many votes as he did is utterly disgusting. I understand people being fed up with the same old same old. I am as well. That being said I didn't hitch my train to a disgusting human being and hold my nose and vote for him. I also didn't hold my nose and vote for Clinton. I voted for Jill Stein. Because Bernie Sanders was not on the ballot. 

So I think it is a disgrace that he ever had as many voters as he did.  He won't last the year before he is either impeached or forced to step down. He already has so many scandals going on. In only 100 days. 

And some of the same people who think Obama was a Secret Gay Muslim sent to take away our Guns, are now saying to get over it and stop complaining about political name and the GOP. 
I don't think so.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I cannot even talk about this without getting my BP up.  Literally everything they say to justify prohibition is a flat out lie.



Until we elect True Progressives, nothing will change.


----------



## robertr (Feb 28, 2017)

I guess more of you should have gone out and voted, nobody to blame but yourselves.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

robertr said:


> I guess more of you should have gone out and voted, nobody to blame but yourselves.




the people did vote and the majority did not vote for cheetoboy


----------



## robertr (Mar 1, 2017)

Obviously not enough right, the game started with everyone knowing the rules of the game, nobody mentioned changing them before the game started. 
 Game is over , your side lost, now you are complaining about the rules of that game, saying you should have one.
 Sounds like a bunch of poor sports to me. Next time get off your lazy arses and vote, if not stay in your safe place, just put a picture of the Big Eared One up to keep you company.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

My state is blue my friend...and the rules of the electoral college have not evolved with the increase in our population....imo...the theory is good ....but should be revamped inline with the growth of the population...be sure once the majority regains it's power to make decisions that dumb azz electoral college system wiLL be revamped to operate as it was intended


----------



## robertr (Mar 1, 2017)

I think your side had control of both houses when Obama was first elected, they could have revamped it then, why didn't they?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

Obviously they didn't forsee the repercussions....imo.....until the electoral college is fixed.....the entire country will continue to be under the thumbs of the Bible belt and rustbelts callING the shots....aLL potions lie always....so your guy won...imo he was not the lesser of 2 evils...how you think those coal miners feel now after being completly bamboozled


----------



## robertr (Mar 1, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> Obviously they didn't forsee the repercussions....imo.....until the electoral college is fixed.....the entire country will continue to be under the thumbs of the Bible belt and rustbelts callING the shots....aLL potions lie always....so your guy won...imo he was not the lesser of 2 evils...how you think those coal miners feel now after being completly bamboozled


 There you go , not a problem until it affects their side, and from my recollection the Bible belt was there when Obama got elected. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Its amazing how Politics keeps coming up. Thought you Moderators wasnt going to allow political discussions? Oh,,i forgot,,all ya have to do is mention Legalizing Weed. Good job. I remember when MP didnt get involved in the Legalization of MJ,,,just growing and smoking. Not that i care,,im getting use to it.
I havent heard of any Raids yet. Just Sessions talking ****,,whats new. He always talks ****.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm getting real tired of it myself WH....this was my place to come and sorta rest and enjoy well cultivated friendships......now it's just one nasty comment after another depending on which way you lean. I get so frustrated trying to come here now and avoid the all the political discourse, it just keeps getting harder. I'm hoping to see it reeled back in or we can take Rule #17 off the books for good!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

You hit the nail on the head Little Brother. Every fking day its the same old ****. I have a new respect for you my friend.  You have always been fair with me,,even though we are right the opposite on politics. You agree to disagree.  Thats how it is supposed to be among friends.  I have alot of Brothers, ,and we do  not always see eye to eye, ,but we have always agreed to not let it mess with our friendship. You are a good Brother. Im with you,,this **** needs to stop, ,or i will be going away. And that really pisses me off, ,ive been here along time.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2017)

Right on brother. Not hard to reel it in and focus on gardening techniques and all things bud related. MMJ news is not an in for a discussion of the politician, or his personal ideals that guides his political career. I get the news from a lot of differing places, I don't need an opinion of what the news was when I already know first hand. This is not a news site, I would suggest that if your wanting to give or receive the news you go to a news related site. 

I'm a rules guy, it's the Marine in me....either follow them or change them....very simple yet effective. And yes sir WH we don't quite see eye to eye on politic's in fact some of our views could not be farther apart. I'm too old and way past impressionable so your not gonna change my mind with some new statement or fact, and I would bet my *** your the same way brother so all this singing to the quire is making my head hurt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Truth is Little Brother, ,,we are not so far apart as we think. :smoke1:


And yes,,i am a rules guy and very fking OCD. I have owned a business for a very long time. If you have no rules,,,YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS.

If you have no Rules, ,,you have no COUNTRY.

If you have no rules,,you have no FORUM.

This Forum is here because it was different then the others. Thats why alot if us are here. That is changing.  We are now becoming a Forum that is becoming like all the rest. Please let this crap Stop.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Truth is Little Brother, ,,we are not so far apart as we think. :smoke1:
> 
> 
> And yes,,i am a rules guy and very fking OCD. I have owned a business for a very long time. If you have no rules,,,YOU HAVE NO BUSINESS.
> ...



well how bout you start the love fest by apologizing to my good friend kaotic


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 1, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Its amazing how Politics keeps coming up. Thought you Moderators wasnt going to allow political discussions? Oh,,i forgot,,all ya have to do is mention Legalizing Weed. Good job. I remember when MP didnt get involved in the Legalization of MJ,,,just growing and smoking. Not that i care,,im getting use to it.
> I havent heard of any Raids yet. Just Sessions talking ****,,whats new. He always talks ****.




I have Noticed that its the MODERATORS that are starting these threads.  And they can hide behind it because its MJ related.  And not caring that it ruffles some up...Whats next.  Bashing on someones grow?  its MJ related. but yet against the rules


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Your out of your mind. I said we can agree to disagree ,,,never said i would apologize.
What i said was,,,leave political discussions off this forum. :smoke1:


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 1, 2017)

This seems to all ways turn to this.  :hitchair:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 1, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Your out of your mind. I said we can agree to disagree ,,,never said i would apologize.
> What i said was,,,leave political discussions off this forum. :smoke1:



i guess i am out of my mind---AGAIN---i say we build a wall on the northern border as well---lmfao---Kao is a pretty cool cat---our brothers opinion from the north is some pretty good insight as to how other nations view what's going on in the us---the wheels fell off the bus when peeps started jabbing at the cheetoboy (another who doesn't apologize)---albeit the news about sessions did turn political and shouldn't have---but c'mon man---THE GONG SHOW---that was pretty f k n funny---tell me you didn't like the gong show was awesome---chuck bariss---the unknown comic---mean gene the dancing machine---jp morgan---you can at least agree to disagree with kao as you have with me kraven and umbra---wadda ya say wh let's laugh at the insanity bro---it ain't personal :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2017)

Okay cool,,,its all good Kaotic.  Now im going to sleep. Gotta get up early. Yall have a goodnight .


----------

